

A classic: Fundamental key bindings in Emacs - jrbn
http://www.math.uh.edu/~bgb/emacs_keys.html

======
gosub
Some of these are not correct, for example:

    
    
      M-s		center-line		Center the current line.
      C-x 5		split-windws-vertically		Divide the current window vertically in two.

